# Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 vs. Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange, finale Entscheidung!



## Tim1974 (6. August 2018)

Hallo,

da es jetzt nur noch um einen dieser beiden Kühler geht und diese nicht im Titel des anderen Threads stehen, möchte ich euch nochmal zu einem Vergleich und den persönlichen Meinungen zu beiden Modellen befragen.
Die Entscheidung meinerseits soll in den nächsten 2-3 Tage fallen, dann werden auch meine Kühlerthreads (erstmal) ein Ende finden.

Also welchen der beiden haltet ihr insgesamt für besser?:
a) Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4
b) Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange

1. Passen beide in mein Fractal Design Meshify C ohne Probleme?
2. Ist das Noctua-Montagesystem stabiler oder irgendwie schonender fürs Mainboard oder die CPU?
2.1. Macht es für Board und CPU einen Unterschied, daß der Thermalright ca. 130 Gramm schwerer ist und etwas höher baut?
3. Der Thermalright hat glaub ich per default ein Wärmeleitpad drauf, kann man das bedenkenlos verwenden, oder sollte man es besser entfernen und WLP auftragen?
4. Ist der Thermalright durch den größeren Kühlkörper und größeren Lüfter leiser als der Noctua? Und kühlt er auch besser (mit dem default Wärmeleitpad!)?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## moonshot (6. August 2018)

Ja, Nein, Nein, macht halt vllt. 5°C aus, such dir die Test doch bitte selber raus, beide Kühler zusammen wird garantiert keiner zuhause haben.


----------



## tobse2056 (6. August 2018)

1. Ja
2. Nein
2.1. Nein und Nein
3. nein, da ist WLP aufgetragen
4. Thermalright ARO-M14 - Test/Review


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Gut, ich glaub dann bestell ich mal den Thermaltright und laß meine CPU frieren. 

Ich muß mich leider korregieren, ich werd den Thermalright wohl doch nicht nehmen, weil mir das Montagekit nicht zusagt. Es ist wohl so, daß die Backplate viel Luft hat, bis der Kühler Anpressdruck auf die CPU bekommt, dann aber geht der gesamte Druck auf die CPU selbst, die Montagestücken, die aufs Board geschraubt werden nehmen anscheinend keinen Druck auf, das gefällt mir nicht.

Wird wohl also doch der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4, wenn keine Einwände mehr kommen?


----------



## amdahl (7. August 2018)

Nein, keine Einwände. Top-Kühler, ich würde sogar sagen der konkurrenzlos Beste den es gibt. Kaufen!


----------



## tobse2056 (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich muß mich leider korregieren, ich werd den Thermalright wohl doch nicht nehmen, weil mir das Montagekit nicht zusagt. Es ist wohl so, daß die Backplate viel Luft hat, bis der Kühler Anpressdruck auf die CPU bekommt, dann aber geht der gesamte Druck auf die CPU selbst, die Montagestücken, die aufs Board geschraubt werden nehmen anscheinend keinen Druck auf, das gefällt mir nicht.
> 
> Wird wohl also doch der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4, wenn keine Einwände mehr kommen?



jetzt mal ernsthaft ., seit Wochen nervst du damit das du Angst hast das sich das Mainboard verbiegt, jetzt hast du einen Kühler gefunden der nur Druck auf die CPU ausübt und nun ist das auch nicht richtig ?


----------



## blautemple (7. August 2018)

Hahah, geile Aktion Tim 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft ., seit Wochen nervst du damit das du Angst hast das sich das Mainboard verbiegt, jetzt hast du einen Kühler gefunden der nur Druck auf die CPU ausübt und nun ist das auch nicht richtig ?



Das Montagesystem von Noctua ist meiner Ansicht nach einfach mit Abstand das beste, da kommt nichts auch nur annähernd ran, außerdem ist der NH U12S auch noch eher ein Leichtgewicht unter den Towerkühlern, da mache ich mir weder Sorgen ums Board noch um die CPU, sogar bei einem Intel-System würde ich es mit diesem Kühler vermutlich probieren, auch wenn mir da unwohl bei wäre.

Die einzige echte Alternative zum NH U12S wäre der boxed-Kühler Wraith Stealth, aber selbst wenn ich nicht übertakte, traue ich dem Miniteil keine annehmbaren Allcore-Volllasttemperaturen zu, geschweige denn dabei auch noch einen leisen Betrieb.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (7. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Montagesystem von Noctua ist meiner Ansicht nach einfach mit Abstand das beste, da kommt nichts auch nur annähernd ran, außerdem ist der NH U12S auch noch eher ein Leichtgewicht unter den Towerkühlern, da mache ich mir weder Sorgen ums Board noch um die CPU, sogar bei einem Intel-System würde ich es mit diesem Kühler vermutlich probieren, auch wenn mir da unwohl bei wäre.



Gut, dass du mit deiner umfangreichen Erfahrung die verschiedenen Montagesysteme fundiert bewerten kannst.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die einzige echte Alternative zum NH U12S wäre der boxed-Kühler Wraith Stealth, aber selbst wenn ich nicht übertakte, traue ich dem Miniteil keine annehmbaren Allcore-Volllasttemperaturen zu, geschweige denn dabei auch noch einen leisen Betrieb.



Blödsinn. Wenn man sich nicht mit seltsamen Phobien vor Dingen, die nie eintreten werden, selbst die Auswahl nimmt, ist der Markt sehr groß. Und für Last auf zwei Kernen (auslasten willst du die CPU ja sicherlich nicht, unter Vollast braucht sie schließlich so viel Strom - siehe Diskussion um den 2600X und 2700X) tut es auch der Boxed-Kühler.

Nichtsdestotrotz scheint der Noctua durchaus brauchbar zu sein, also bestell ihn endlich.


----------



## pedi (7. August 2018)

er brauchts nicht fundiert bewerten, denn noctua hat das beste befestigungssystem.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Gut, dass du mit deiner umfangreichen Erfahrung die verschiedenen Montagesysteme fundiert bewerten kannst.



Dann schau dir das bitte mal an:
YouTube

ab etwa 10:15 wird das Rententionmodul befestigt und es hat anscheinend mehrere cm Spiel, die ganze Geschichte sitzt erst fest, nachdem der Kühler selbst Anpressdruck zum IHS der CPU aufbaut, Federschrauben gibts übrigens beim ARO-M140 auch keine.
Ich muß kein Ingenieur sein um zu erkennen, daß das Befestigungssystem des Noctuas deutlich besser ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2018)

Wenn du das weisst, warum dann dieser Thread?


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Weil ich es vorher nicht wußte! 

Es war mal wieder wie so oft, ich habe den Thread erstellt und parallel gegoogelt, weil ich eh nicht mit vielen hilfreichen Antworten und dafür umso mehr Spam gerechnet hat, also hab ich meine Fragen mal wieder selbst klären können.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2018)

Warum zum Teufel googelst du nicht vorher?
90% deiner Threads sind überflüssig, also von vorneherein Spam.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> er brauchts nicht fundiert bewerten, denn noctua hat das beste befestigungssystem.



Ich kenne das Nocuta-System nicht, aber nach welchen nebulösen Kriterien bestimmt ihr denn das "beste" Befestigungssystem?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir das bitte mal an:
> YouTube
> 
> ab etwa 10:15 wird das Rententionmodul befestigt und es hat anscheinend mehrere cm Spiel, die ganze Geschichte sitzt erst fest, nachdem der Kühler selbst Anpressdruck zum IHS der CPU aufbaut, Federschrauben gibts übrigens beim ARO-M140 auch keine.
> Ich muß kein Ingenieur sein um zu erkennen, daß das Befestigungssystem des Noctuas deutlich besser ist.



Wo ist da das Problem? Es muss ja noch nichts halten.

Ich habe meinen Thermalright-Kühler tatsächlich schon mehrfach unfallfrei ab- und wieder draufmontiert.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Also die Qualität eines Montagekits mache ich an folgenden Punkten fest:
1. Backplateverschraubung ohne die Mainboardbackplate entfernen zu müssen.
2. Gewinde die  zu Ende sind, bevor sie zu fest gedreht werden können.
3. Federschrauben
4. stabiler Halt schon bevor man den Kühler aufsetzt und fest zieht, denn auch wenn im Falle des ARO-M140 nachher alles fest ist, geht der komplette Anpressdruck des Kühlers direkt auf die CPU, bei Noctua verteilt er sich über die 4 Plastiksteckbolzen, die unter den Mountingbrücken direken Kontakt zum PCB haben und auf die CPU. Gefällt mir einfach besser, weil ich so einen klarer definierten Anpressdruck auf die CPU erwarte.


----------



## CSOger (8. August 2018)

Ich für meinen Teil habe noch keinen Noctua Kühler verbaut.
Das Montagesystem von zbs. Cryorig (R1) oder Prolimatech (Genesis) ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch sehr gut.
So richtig fummelige Teile habe ich noch nicht gehabt.
Edit:
Zu Athlon XP Zeiten vielleicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Mit/bei Noctua macht es einfach Spaß, es paßt alles perfekt, sitzt super, wackelt nicht nennenswert ist gut in der Anleitung bebildert und erklärt...


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (8. August 2018)

Soll heißen du warst mal wieder zu faul zum Googlen, hast dir die Antwort anscheinend sogar ausführlichst selbst geben können und präsentierst uns nun wieder deine festgefahrene Meinung.

Dann kauf das Ding endlich und dieser Spam hier kann zu.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. August 2018)

Thomas_Idefix schrieb:


> Soll heißen du warst mal wieder zu faul zum Googlen, hast dir die Antwort anscheinend sogar ausführlichst selbst geben können und präsentierst uns nun wieder deine festgefahrene Meinung.



Ähh, wie bitte ohne Google sollte ich sonst die Lösung gefunden haben? 

Festgefahren war gar nichts, ich hab hin und her überlegt und letztendlich konservativ entschieden, was soll daran verkehrt sein?


----------



## INU.ID (8. August 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weil ich es vorher nicht wußte!
> 
> Es war mal wieder wie so oft, ich habe den Thread erstellt und parallel gegoogelt, weil ich eh nicht mit vielen hilfreichen Antworten und dafür umso mehr Spam gerechnet hat, *also hab ich meine Fragen mal wieder selbst klären können.*



Alles klar, wenn es sich eh erledigt hat, dann mach ich hier mal zu, bevor es wieder ein Spam- und Offtopic-Thread wird. 

Und um unnötig viele Threads im Forum zu verhindern, könntest du zukünftig ruhig zuerst googeln, und er dann, wenn du keine Antwort gefunden hast, einen Thread aufmachen. Du sagst ja selbst, du machst oft Threads auf obwohl du die Antworten dann durch Google findest. Ergo erst googeln und dann - wenn nötig - einen Thread aufmachen.


----------

